# few mods for antec 900



## MTGruber (Jan 19, 2010)

Im thinking about buying 2 blue cold cathode lights for my antec 900 case and I was just wondering where are some good spots to put them. I dont think i could fit a 12'' into the case but 6" and 4" would fit, i was aiming for the 6" ones.
Any suggestions as to best spots to put them- I wanna light up my components and have it look cool. Also is crazypc.com a trusted website to buy them from or should I look somewhere else?

Thanks a lot
-MTGruber


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

usually top and bottom of windows is the norm, or one in the bottom and one in the back parallel to the mobo.

crazy is fine, i know a few people who use em, my personal favs are frozencpu and preformancepc, dont rule out newegg either, they do sell cathodes.

Most of my modding, diy parts are from frozencpu or preformancepcs


----------

